# Louisiana Grass id



## Colin099 (Jan 8, 2020)

Anyone have any idea what type of grass this is? Ive tried googling pictures of different warm season grasses in Louisiana but tl me theh all kjnd of look the same.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

@Colin099

If it's growing from stolons it's St. Augustine.


----------

